# PGM What to Make...



## dmarth10 (Nov 17, 2008)

I dont remember who's quote this was but someone wrote something about, a bar of steel is 6$, turn it into fishing weights and its $25, turn it into watch springs and its $250,000. This sparked some of my thought. I have platinum, some pd and rh. I wanted to know if anyone else manufactured something out of your pms that makes the value rise. Obviously, anyone doing this based on money wants to maximize profit. I also read somewhere that ultra pure pm's can be worth up to 6 times the spot value. Is it possible?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 18, 2008)

To maximize on profits turn your precious metals into isotopes. A few examples on price.

1. Se 74, isotope purity 99, 97%, chem. 99, 99%, price $95.000 per gram.

2. Os 187, isotope purity 99, 59%, chemical purity 99, 9%, price $26.000 per gram


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 18, 2008)

Turn them into isotopes - I think you would have a great big eye on you if you could do that.

Jim


----------



## Lou (Nov 18, 2008)

Not to mention some serious applause; 'tis no small feat to do that. Very tongue in cheek though!

Turn them into isotopes hahahahahah!!! Well while you're doing that, turn some lead into gold  


Could always do what I do:
make into a plating solution
make into a supported catalyst
make into foils, wire, anodes and other fabricated goods
make into organometallic compounds


----------



## viacin (Nov 18, 2008)

dmarth, I appreciate your comment. That was my signature on the forum for the past couple of months, I have since changed it. It is a quote out of one of my favorite books, Wealth Without Risk. I'm glad my small actions could inspire ones mind. I wish you well on your quest. Just remember, it's not what you know (knowledge), but how you use that information (wisdom) that determines everyones enivatable sucess or failure. You are on the right track.

"If you sell a bar of iron right out of the blast furnace, it will be worth $6. If you turn the iron into fishing weights, they will be worth $25.00. Transform your iron into fishing hooks, and they will sell for $250. Hammer the iron into hunting knife blades and you'll get $2,500. If, however, you transform your iron bar into watch springs, they will be worth $250,000 - one quarter of a million dollars." --- Charles H. Givens


And as for an idea, I have none on PGM since I don't deal with them on any sort of mentionable scale. However if I am permitted to add a small note on gold, make it .99999% pure. Value? $3,500/gram


----------



## dmarth10 (Nov 18, 2008)

Viacin,
That quote actually is inspiring in a way. Why is gold of .99999 purity worth so much. What can you do with that gold that you cant with .995. Who would you sell .99999 gold to.


----------



## Lou (Nov 18, 2008)

It is only worth that much to fools with are large NSF grant that can piss away money like it is going out of style. Or pharmaceutical companies, they are also grand masters at money waste (I should know, I buy quite a bit of surplus equipment from them!!!). My friend who was at the time a PhD candidate would spend $3500 on a reaction only to have it fail (multiple times), but his group had a ridiculous grant so it didn't matter. Worst part is that they made no attempt at recovering all of the rhodium, platinum, and other precious metals. It was all sent out to the disposal center.

Ultra high purity gold is very limited in its uses; it mostly goes to scientific research and special vapor deposition techniques. 


Getting gold of 4N quality is not terribly difficult and can almost always be done in two dissolution steps. 5N is more. 6N is still more dissolution steps. 7N comes to the point where other methods must be taken into consideration.

One of these days, I need to put up the math behind the chemistry of refining gold.


Lou


----------



## Lino1406 (Nov 29, 2008)

Is an organo metallic compound
containing 10% Ru. It sells for...
S.F. 11000 - 15g. Use - solar cells sensitizer.
Anyone interested?


----------



## dmarth10 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey Lino,
I didn't understand you post. Interested in what? Are you buying or selling and what is the product?


----------



## Lino1406 (Dec 29, 2008)

Is Solaronix SA, Switzerland. I have it 
in the technical grade and would settle
for much much less


----------

